# wpa_gui - No Option to Save the Configuration



## Majorix (Apr 14, 2012)

I installed FreeBSD 9.0 just yesterday.

Had a lot of trouble. Most of them I managed to handle. But this is a weird one.

I used ndisgen to create the driver out of Windows XP drivers. Then struggled a little and found that the best way would be to use wpa_supplicant.

So I installed wpa_gui. The network I manually added to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf does not work. But if I instead use wpa_gui to add a network, it works. The problem is, I cannot save the newly created network. There is no "Save" option anywhere! Yes, I ran wpa_gui with root rights.

What do I do?

EDIT: Forgot to say that the configuration is saved somewhere temporarily, since if I would restart wpa_gui that new network configuration would still be there, but gone after a reboot.


----------



## Zaid (Apr 15, 2012)

set the option ctrl_interface_group=wheel or another group in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
add the option update_config=1 in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf


----------



## Majorix (May 3, 2012)

Thanks, Zaid, that seems to work.


----------

